# ولا يوم من أيامك يا ابن العاص



## +إيرينى+ (18 نوفمبر 2012)

خواطرى فى التاريخ

و بعد ندم الكثيرين على إبن العاص







جاء فى تفكيرى الكثير من الخواطر

فى يوم من الأيام بكى المصريون على موت إبن العاص فتعجبت فى نفسى :thnk0001:

و قولت كيف هذا 

فقالوا لقد أنقذنا من المقوقس

يااااااااااااااااااااااااه معقولة 

ما له المقوقس عمل إيه ؟




1- سجن البابا بنيامين 
2- كان عنده 3 حوادث فى 10 سنين قعدهم فى مصر 

لكن إبن العاص ..........




1- أرجع البابا بنيامين الى كرسيه
2- عنده يجى 30 ~ 40 حادثة طائفية فى 30 سنة 

يا سلام يا ولاد
دا إبن العاص دا حلو أوى .........تلاتين أربعين حادثة طائفية بمصر و ما خٌفىَّ كان أعظم...............و ماله ..........و إيه يعنى ............مش رجع البابا بنيامين الى كرسيه .............يبقى مش مشكلة ..............إن شاءالله يذبحنا إحنا ....ما فيش مشاكل

المهم بعديها جه الخليفة 

خلع إبن العاص

و جاب عبدالله بن سعد 






إيه ............عبدالله بن سعد زعلكوا فى إيه ؟؟؟

زاد الضرائب و عيشنا فى فقر .........بس :act19:.....لا هو إحنا كنا أغنياء بعد الشر

لا .....دا كمان دخل الفلسطينيين مصر .................بجد :bud:

ما هى الخطة ديه من أيام المقوقس :59:

بس الراجل بينفذها

إيه المشكلة

مشكلتنا الحقيقية مش فى المقوقس و لا إبن العاص و لا حتى عبدالله بن سعد

كلهم واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحد

صدقونى 

العيب مش فى الاشخاص ...............العيب فى القوانين اللى مؤمنين بيها 

و كلهم ليهم نفس القانون .........فروقات بسيطة صدقونى

ما تزعلوش لا على دا و لا دا ولا دا 

حتى لو جه دا






صدقونى مش ح تفرق كتيييييييييير

العيب مش فى الاشخاص العيب فى القوانين (الشريعة) اللى بيؤمنوا بيها
مش كدة و لا إيه :t4:


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2012)

حتى لو جه دا​ 





صدقونى مش ح تفرق كتيييييييييير

العيب مش فى الاشخاص العيب فى القوانين (الشريعة) اللى بيؤمنوا بيها
مش كدة و لا إيه*
العيب فى الشعب  هههههه*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 نوفمبر 2012)

العيب فى عقوله التى لا تعترف بالاخر 
العيب فى جهلهم الذى ملاء قلبهم بالظلام
العيب فى شريعتهم التى ترفض الحق والعدل


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*هييييييييييييه اخيرا بكتب مشاركة فى موضوع لايرينى قبل غلقه .. احمدك يارب:smile01

الرئيس و خططه مهمة بس برضه الاصل فى الشعب .. الرئيس مالهوش ذتب فى ان المواطن بيهمل فى شغله بس ذنبه انه ميحطش قانون يعاقب على الاهمال دة عقاب رادع .. الرئيس مش هو اللى هيعمل كل حاجة بنفسه بس هو اللى بيختار قيادات الدولة اللى بيشرفو على كل حاجة و هكذا 

و نظرًا لاننا شعب بلا ضمير .. يبقى لازمنا قانون يشدنا من قفانا و يمشينا على العجين منلخبطهوش .. و نظرًا لاننا دولة فقرية أقصد فقيرة يبقى لازمنا واحد يشوف مصلحة البلد و تكون الاولوية عنده عن مصلحة أى دولة شقيقة .. و نظرًا لاننا شعب عنصرى يبقى لازمنا حاكم عادل يحط قانون ضد التمييز و العنصرية .. بس تقولى ايه بقا !

لا حياة لمن تنادى:bud: *


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 نوفمبر 2012)

احلى تقييم لاحلى ايرينى 
موضوع روووووووووعة 
وعلى رايك مش هتفرق كتيرررررررر​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2012)

فاهم قصدك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

العيب فى الراس و فى الكراس

العيب فى الشعب والقوانين ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 نوفمبر 2012)

> العيب مش فى الاشخاص
> العيب فى القوانين (الشريعة) اللى بيؤمنوا بيها
> مش كدة و لا إيه



صح كلامك 

والمصيبة الأكبر إنهم لسة ما طبقوش الشريعة :act23::

أمال لما هيطبقوها هيحصل إية  أكتر من كدة :thnk0001:؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

الإجابة ............... فى بطن الشاعر :smile01


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> العيب فى عقوله التى لا تعترف بالاخر
> العيب فى جهلهم الذى ملاء قلبهم بالظلام
> العيب فى شريعتهم التى ترفض الحق والعدل



العيب فى العربــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هنقول إية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*الشيطان واحد ... ولكن تتعدد وتتغير أساليبه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 نوفمبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> صح كلامك
> 
> والمصيبة الأكبر إنهم لسة ما طبقوش الشريعة :act23::
> 
> ...




ليه كدة بس تزعلينى منك

دا الشريعة الاسلامية بقالها 1400 سنة 

إوعى تفتكرى إنهم ما كانوش بيطبقوها

لأ كانوا طول عمرهم بيطبقوها

و إقرأى التاريخ


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 نوفمبر 2012)

كفايه يامصر احنا استوينا
هو انتي معانا ولاعلينا

صوتنا من الصراخ تعب ماتسمعينا ..!!
مش هتبقي انتي وهما كمان علينا 

يامصر احنا استوينا 
يامصر هو العيب فيكي ولافينا...
كفايه بقا هلكتينا...


جزء من كلمات ليا  هههههه
اتمني يوصل رائي


ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## Critic (19 نوفمبر 2012)

يا سلام يا ارينى عليكى لما تكتبى


----------



## bashaeran (19 نوفمبر 2012)

لا حولة ولا قوة الا من الله واشهد ان المسيح ابن الله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

شكلك فاهم يانصه ههههههه
ايه يابنتي الابداع ده كله
موضوع عجبني جدا وررررائع
ولو ينفع اقيم تاني كنت قيمت صدقيني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*المقوقس و إبن العاص و **عبدالله بن سعد
**كلهم عابرين سبيل علي اله **سيدنا بنيامين
ومهما تكتر رخامه عابر السبيل 
**واثقين في الهنا رب بينامين
*
​


----------



## Samir poet (20 نوفمبر 2012)

شكران على الموضوع


----------



## PoNA ELLY (20 نوفمبر 2012)

بصراحه تحفه يا أ إيريني بجد
تسلم إيدك ​


----------



## iBassam (29 يناير 2013)

ماعندي تعليق ابدا ابدا
بسبب هدول الاشخاص متل عمر و عمرو الخ انا نسيت شي اسمو الاسلام
والمجدللمسيح من الازل الي الابد


----------



## memomzs (12 فبراير 2013)

موضوع يستحق التقدير


----------



## elghost (18 أبريل 2013)

ربط الاحداث رائع مع بعضها وربط كان ياماكان بجديد الزمان يخلينا نتأمل ايه مقصد الحكاية اصلها حكاية مغرضة


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (21 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> خواطرى فى التاريخ
> 
> و بعد ندم الكثيرين على إبن العاص
> 
> ...




اول مره اقرا موضوعك ده 
عندك حق وكلامك ده كان سبب من اسباب خلتني احول 
كنت عاوزة ابعتلك برايفت ماسيدج بس البوكس عندك مليان 
بس عموما ده كان نصها 
ازيك يا ايريني 
انتي عامله ايه 
انا كويسه الحمدلله 
بس مخنوقه 
تصوري انا ابتديت احس ان كل المسيحيين مقصرين في حقنا 
انا بجد متدايقه 
بس كتر خيرك ع السؤال عني 
ربنا يكرمك ويعوضك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مايو 2014)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> اول مره اقرا موضوعك ده
> عندك حق وكلامك ده كان سبب من اسباب خلتني احول
> كنت عاوزة ابعتلك برايفت ماسيدج بس البوكس عندك مليان
> بس عموما ده كان نصها
> ...



*هو إنتى سيبتى الفيس بوك ؟؟؟

أنا مش لاقياكى خالص 

إبقى إبعتى فيس *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2014)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> كنت عاوزة ابعتلك برايفت ماسيدج بس *البوكس *عندك مليان


*( البوكس ) بتاع إيرينى طالع " نيابة شرق " ...
خدى الترحيلة اللى بعديها 
:new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *( البوكس ) بتاع إيرينى طالع " نيابة شرق " ...
> خدى الترحيلة اللى بعديها
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *​


----------



## peace_86 (21 مايو 2014)

*جمييييييل يا ايريني .. وجميل اسلوبك جداً جداً ..
فعلاً امر مصر محزن وغير عادل..
علماً اني اليوم الصباح قرأت موضوعك بتاع: (ضد المسيح)
وكان جميل .. مستنيين كتاباتك التاريخية والتحليلية يا ايريني ..الله معك*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (21 مايو 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *( البوكس ) بتاع إيرينى طالع " نيابة شرق " ...
> خدى الترحيلة اللى بعديها
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *​




قصدي الانبوكس 
ههههههه بتتريئ عليا ليه بقي 
مش شايفني زعلانة :scenic:


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (21 مايو 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو إنتى سيبتى الفيس بوك ؟؟؟
> 
> أنا مش لاقياكى خالص
> 
> إبقى إبعتى فيس *




ماشي يا ايريني


----------



## geegoo (22 مايو 2014)

" لا جديد تحت الشمس "
التاريخ بيكرر نفسه ...
موضوع رائع يا ايريني


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (22 مايو 2014)

لالالالالالالالا انا مش زعلانه بس استغربت انه علق عليا في كومنت عادي عشان ع طول بصادفه في اسئله واجوبه وكان بيبقي جد عن كده 
مش عارفه هو اللي اتغير واللي انا اللي بقيت من العيله ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مايو 2014)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> لالالالالالالالا انا مش زعلانه بس استغربت انه علق عليا في كومنت عادي عشان ع طول بصادفه في اسئله واجوبه وكان بيبقي جد عن كده
> مش عارفه هو اللي اتغير واللي انا اللي بقيت من العيله ههههههههههههههههههههههه



*إنتى أصلا من العيلة*






*بس إنتى اللى مش بتدخلى المنتدى كل يوم

دا غير إن احنا فى المنتدى العام مش فى الاسئلة و الاجوبة
*






​


----------



## سهيله (23 أكتوبر 2015)

اختي الحبيبه ايريني انا سعيده بوجودي معاكم ووسطكم سبق أن عرفتكم بنفسي وسامحوا لي أن أعرف الآخرين بي انا سهيله اتشرف بأن أكون اختا لكم مسلمه منتقبه وافخر بوجودي معكم و قربي إليكم وأعلن محبتي الشديده لكم
اعذروني لو أطلت عليكم ولكن احب أوضح أن المشكله ليست مشكلة حاكم بل مشكلة شعب وناس
اخواتي وحبايبي كلكم كم حقا احبكم ولكن هذه انا ولكن هل كل مسلمه أو مسلم مثلي بالطبع لا هل للحاكم دور في ذلك من خلق محبه أو كراهية لا
المشكله مشكلة شعب جاهل و علماء دين كما يدعون يحركون الناس الجهلاء كما يرغبون أحبائي كلكم في ظل الشريعه الاسلاميه وفي عهد رسولنا الكريم اهدي حاكم مصر القبطي سيدنا محمد السيده ماريه القبطية وزوجها ليست هي مقصد كلامنا ولكن لا يهدي شخص لشخص آخر هديه  إلا لأنه احبه ولقي منه خيرا لم يكن هناك وقتها من يقل مسلم و مسيحي أو غير ذلك بل المحبه والاخاء
اعذروني لو أطلت عليكم احبكم من كل قلبي
اختكم الفخوره بوجودها وسطكم والامانه على نفسها بينكم سهيله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أكتوبر 2015)

سهيله قال:


> اختي الحبيبه ايريني انا سعيده بوجودي معاكم ووسطكم سبق أن عرفتكم بنفسي وسامحوا لي أن أعرف الآخرين بي انا سهيله اتشرف بأن أكون اختا لكم مسلمه منتقبه وافخر بوجودي معكم و قربي إليكم وأعلن محبتي الشديده لكم
> اعذروني لو أطلت عليكم ولكن احب أوضح أن المشكله ليست مشكلة حاكم بل مشكلة شعب وناس
> اخواتي وحبايبي كلكم كم حقا احبكم ولكن هذه انا ولكن هل كل مسلمه أو مسلم مثلي بالطبع لا هل للحاكم دور في ذلك من خلق محبه أو كراهية لا
> المشكله مشكلة شعب جاهل و علماء دين كما يدعون يحركون الناس الجهلاء كما يرغبون أحبائي كلكم في ظل الشريعه الاسلاميه وفي عهد رسولنا الكريم اهدي حاكم مصر القبطي سيدنا محمد السيده ماريه القبطية وزوجها ليست هي مقصد كلامنا ولكن لا يهدي شخص لشخص آخر هديه  إلا لأنه احبه ولقي منه خيرا لم يكن هناك وقتها من يقل مسلم و مسيحي أو غير ذلك بل المحبه والاخاء
> ...



*ازيك يا سهيلة 

اهلا بيكى منتقبة و لا مش منتقبة حتى :ura1:

هى ما تفرقش على النت

نرجعوا بأة لاهداء مريم القبطية 

مريم ديه كانت عبدة 

فكانت الهدايا بين الحكام عبارة عن عبيد

و كانت لها اسباب سياسية مش اسباب لها علاقة بالحب بين الحكام 

دا غير ان حاكم مصر وقتها ما كانش مصرى 

دا كان رومانى محتل مصر 

يعنى مش واحد نرجعوا له فى تصرفاته بالنسبة للشعب المصرى 


_________________________________
بتقولى أيامها ما كانش حد بيقول : مسيحى و مسلم 

متأكدة من المعلومة ديه ؟؟*


----------



## سهيله (23 أكتوبر 2015)

اختي الحبيبه ايريني شكرا على توضيحك  وتصحيح لمعلومات ممكن تكون خاطئه عندي لأنها مقتبسة من بعض المشايخ عندنا اللي بيقولوا زي ما هما عاوزين
لكن الحقيقه التي لا تخفى على الجميع هو تعايش المسلم والمسيحي في كل مكان كشعب بلا عدوان سواء مصر أو دول أوروبا وأمريكا أما لو رجعنا لما يحدث نرى انها أفكار وقائد خاطئه اعتنقها البعض واستحلها
اختي الحبيبه يشرفني أن أقول اختي حضرتك وكل أعضاء المنتدى الكرام وكلكم أحبتي واحبائي 
لا أنكر أن هناك كراهية كبيره بين كثير من المسلمين و المسيحيين و اليهود أيضا ولكن لا ينبغي التعميم والا فلماذا انا احبكم احبكم جميعكم ورأيت كثيرا مسلمين و مسلمات على النت يحبونكم 
المحبه ليست من حاكم والعداء والكراهية ليست من ذات الشخص بل من شياطين أرادت الوقيعة و الكراهيه الذي يؤدي للقتل بين البشر
واعتذر لايضاحي اني منتقبه ولكن هذا حتى لايظن الكثير أن المنتقبات أو الملتحين من الرجال على عداء معكم بل كلنا بشر خلقنا الله بقلوب تعرف المحبه والصفاء و العطاء ولم نعرف الشر والحقد والكراهية إلا من الشيطان اعاذنا الله وإياكم منه
أكرر شكري لك وعذري لو أخطأت واكرر لكم اني حقا احبكم واسعد بوجودي معكم جميعا اخوان واخواتي وأمهات فضلات واباء افاضل
لكم مني كل التحيه و التقدير


----------



## ohannes (23 أكتوبر 2015)

كم انت عظيم يا جان جاك روسو
واللبيب  من الإشارة يفهم
.
.
.
Ohannes


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 أكتوبر 2015)

سهيله قال:


> اختي الحبيبه ايريني شكرا على توضيحك  وتصحيح لمعلومات ممكن تكون خاطئه عندي لأنها مقتبسة من بعض المشايخ عندنا اللي بيقولوا زي ما هما عاوزين
> لكن الحقيقه التي لا تخفى على الجميع هو تعايش المسلم والمسيحي في كل مكان كشعب بلا عدوان سواء مصر أو دول أوروبا وأمريكا أما لو رجعنا لما يحدث نرى انها أفكار وقائد خاطئه اعتنقها البعض واستحلها
> اختي الحبيبه يشرفني أن أقول اختي حضرتك وكل أعضاء المنتدى الكرام وكلكم أحبتي واحبائي
> لا أنكر أن هناك كراهية كبيره بين كثير من المسلمين و المسيحيين و اليهود أيضا ولكن لا ينبغي التعميم والا فلماذا انا احبكم احبكم جميعكم ورأيت كثيرا مسلمين و مسلمات على النت يحبونكم
> ...



*هو لو كان القسم الاسلامى مفتوح كنت ناقشتك 

بس يا خسارة - طبعا مش حأقدر احاورك اسلاميًا (فى موضوع حب المسلمين لينا ديه) عشان الموضوع ما يتقفلش

ما علينا 

أهلا بيكى يا سهيلة
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 أكتوبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بس يا خسارة - طبعا مش حأقدر احاورك اسلاميًا (فى موضوع حب المسلمين لينا ديه) عشان الموضوع ما يتقفلش
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]"سهيلة" بتعبر عن نفسها وعن حالها وحال معظم المسلمين فى مصر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش حوار عام فى الأسلاميات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وبعدين ما يتقفل الموضوع هو يعنى كان أول مرة وألا يعنى كان أول مرة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة مواضيعك عاملة زى "أسماعيل يس" فى فيلم أبن حميدو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعالى فتشنى ..لآ والنبى فتشنى فتش ..[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أهوه دة اللى ناقص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فتشنى فتش 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:t11:  :t11:  :t11:

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## gaser2 (24 أكتوبر 2015)

أنا مش مع إن مشكلة رؤساء مصر تعاليم شريعتهم لأنّهم لا يعملون من أجل الشريعه أصلاً ،مفيش غير مرسي تقريباً اللي كان ليه اهتمامات دينيّه واضحه بس هوّه ما لحقش يكمل في الرياسه أصلاً.


----------



## تيمو (24 أكتوبر 2015)

سهيله قال:


> اختي الحبيبه ايريني انا سعيده بوجودي معاكم ووسطكم سبق أن عرفتكم بنفسي وسامحوا لي أن أعرف الآخرين بي انا سهيله اتشرف بأن أكون اختا لكم مسلمه منتقبه وافخر بوجودي معكم و قربي إليكم وأعلن محبتي الشديده لكم
> اعذروني لو أطلت عليكم ولكن احب أوضح أن المشكله ليست مشكلة حاكم بل مشكلة شعب وناس
> اخواتي وحبايبي كلكم كم حقا احبكم ولكن هذه انا ولكن هل كل مسلمه أو مسلم مثلي بالطبع لا هل للحاكم دور في ذلك من خلق محبه أو كراهية لا
> المشكله مشكلة شعب جاهل و علماء دين كما يدعون يحركون الناس الجهلاء كما يرغبون أحبائي كلكم في ظل الشريعه الاسلاميه وفي عهد رسولنا الكريم اهدي حاكم مصر القبطي سيدنا محمد السيده ماريه القبطية وزوجها ليست هي مقصد كلامنا ولكن لا يهدي شخص لشخص آخر هديه  إلا لأنه احبه ولقي منه خيرا لم يكن هناك وقتها من يقل مسلم و مسيحي أو غير ذلك بل المحبه والاخاء
> ...



سعيد بانضمامك بيننا، وبغض النظر عن اختلاف الرأي، نتمنى أن تكون تجربتك وخبرتك هنا طيبة، الأشرطة تختفي في الأرشيف وتبقى الخبرة والذكريات الجميلة.

مشكلتنا برجال الدين صحيح، لذلك الأفضل ترك الدين في بيوت العبادة وإبعادها عن الحياة العامة ورسم المناهج والسياسات ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أكتوبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]"سهيلة" بتعبر عن نفسها وعن حالها وحال معظم المسلمين فى مصر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش حوار عام فى الأسلاميات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*أهو أنا مختلفة معاك فى كلمة معظم 

فين معظم تيه ؟؟



انت اكيد عايش فى حتة راقية 

إنت من بيئة عالية و أنا من بيئة واطية 

:new6:
​*


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين ما يتقفل الموضوع هو يعنى كان أول مرة وألا يعنى كان أول مرة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة مواضيعك عاملة زى "أسماعيل يس" فى فيلم أبن حميدو[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تعالى فتشنى ..لآ والنبى فتشنى فتش ..[/FONT]*
> ...



*طب سيبنى افرح لى بموضوعين تلاتة طا :smile01

و لا يعنى مستكترهم عليا 

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أكتوبر 2015)

gaser2 قال:


> أنا مش مع إن مشكلة رؤساء مصر تعاليم شريعتهم لأنّهم لا يعملون من أجل الشريعه أصلاً ،مفيش غير مرسي تقريباً اللي كان ليه اهتمامات دينيّه واضحه بس هوّه ما لحقش يكمل في الرياسه أصلاً.



*ما اقصدش شريعة 

اقصد : فِكر*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أكتوبر 2015)

تيمو قال:


> مشكلتنا برجال الدين صحيح، لذلك الأفضل ترك الدين في بيوت العبادة وإبعادها عن الحياة العامة ورسم المناهج والسياسات ..



*انسى 
.......................
*


----------



## سهيله (8 نوفمبر 2015)

الى كل احبابى واحبتى اشكركم
من كل قلبى واتقرب اليكم بالحب والموده والاخوة الطيبه
سعيده بمشاركتكم جميعا وسعيده اكتر بوجودى معكم
واتمنى ان اكون حقا عنصر فعال معكم برغم غيابى عنكم كثيرا
ولكن ذلك يرجع لظروفى التى يعلمها الجميع من سلوكيات مجتمع يجهل حق المراه فى المشاركه والتفاعل مع الاخرين
المهم اتمنى تكونوا كلكم كويسين
شكرا ايرينى على ردودك الطيبه
وشكرا تيمو كلامك كتير فرحنى
شكرا ليكم كلكم


----------



## سهيله (8 نوفمبر 2015)

ايرينى ممكن اقولك انى بحبك 
بحبك برغم ارائك اللى كلها بتهاجمنى


----------

